# Our Mia x x



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I know u have given all ur kind words on mia but ild just like to add her to rainbow bridge wiv all the other beautifull pets that have passed ova x x x x

R.I.P. mia, we luv you very much and we will never ever forget you sweet old girl x x

Till we meet again some day x x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless loe so sorry for your loss  RIP little one xx*


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Awww - run free at Rainbow Bridge, Mia xx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Run Free Beautiful Mia


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

R.I.P baby girl xx


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

R.I.P Mia run free sweet girl xxx


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

prayers for Mia... RIP.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss of your darlin Mia,but the angels along the bridge have gained and she'll be causing havoc and fun and be with you always E


----------



## Cazmatch (Sep 10, 2008)

Rest in peace little lady. xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

dear, sweet Mia - what a lovely face ... 

Sending you condolencies, Loe - you did show your love to her and she is at least happily playing about now without the pain or restrictions of old age.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

R.I.P mia and run free.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP Mia xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

ty all so much, we are getting her ashes back tonite at 6:30, seems so final now 

Again, ty all for ur lovely words x x she honestly was a special girl x


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Aahhh Loe so sorry to hear your sad news ((((((hugs)))))))

Run free beautiful Mia xxxx


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww Mia was very well loved so sorry you had to lose her xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww Eolabeo Im So Sorry x , Rest In Peace Mia xxxx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

so sorry for you loss,run free at the bridge sweet girl!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and your family...Jill


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

awww i'm sorry hun.. 
R.I.P Mia run free 
go get the wabbits sweet girl.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a real beauty.

RIP Mia

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> awww i'm sorry hun..
> R.I.P Mia run free
> go get the wabbits sweet girl.


hehe she sure would aswell 

thx everyone again x x


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

What a little beauty, RIP little Mia
Take care x


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

binxycat said:


> What a little beauty, RIP little Mia
> Take care x


ty binxycat 

we got her ashes bck wed evening in a lil urn wiv flowers on the top....my mum asked me to open the lid to release her spirit back into the house....so i did just that...shes now in my mums bedroom wiv her.

nancy is upset and is crying and howling for her mum, she keeps looking for her  so sad to see.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im so sorry........RIP Mia.


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Loe, i missed it 

RIP Mia xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Im so sorry........RIP Mia.


tyvm angeli 


kateyblue said:


> Sorry for your loss Loe, i missed it
> 
> RIP Mia xx


its ok and tyvm to .

i feel alot better now, something ladywicca said to me thats helped very much .


----------



## Roborovski (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P Mia.

You have my condolences.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P Mia,


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I know u have given all ur kind words on mia but ild just like to add her to rainbow bridge wiv all the other beautifull pets that have passed ova x x x x
> 
> R.I.P. mia, we luv you very much and we will never ever forget you sweet old girl x x
> 
> Till we meet again some day x x


This section feels like the right place, I wish I had words of genuine comfort for you, as I know its a difficult time right now. Its never the right time to say goodbye.

RIP Mia

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Roborovski said:


> R.I.P Mia.
> 
> You have my condolences.





colliemerles said:


> R I P Mia,





sskmick said:


> This section feels like the right place, I wish I had words of genuine comfort for you, as I know its a difficult time right now. Its never the right time to say goodbye.
> 
> RIP Mia
> 
> Sue


ty all very much


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

although new to the board i'd just like to say how sorry i am about the gorgeous mia xxx thoughts are with you x

run free over the rainbow Mia xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Claire08 said:


> although new to the board i'd just like to say how sorry i am about the gorgeous mia xxx thoughts are with you x
> 
> run free over the rainbow Mia xxxxx


ty claire08  welcome tothe frum btw


----------

